
Ask HN: How does the following apps work behind the scenes? - ZeeshanAK
Ask HN: How does the following apps work behind the scenes?
1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;heedzy.com&#x2F;
2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reviewcommand.co&#x2F;
3. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;feedcheck.co&#x2F;<p>I know there&#x27;s a Google play API which lets you get reviews for the apps you own but how then the aforementioned apps get all reviews for other apps?
======
mtmail
"We collect all reviews from various channels." I would say continuous HTML
crawling of the app stores.

